# Whatta you mean 'unplugged'?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion my house is haunted.

My new WD 1.5TG drive has begun to 'unplug' at random.   I'll be 5 ft from the computer, not a cat in sight when 'poof' on the screen will appear the notice that the drive has been improperly disconnected.

When I try to feed it more than 1GB of data, it does it within a couple hundred megs of the dump.

So I have a 1.5 TB drive, that's limiting itself to 1TB and acting all uppity about it.

No idea what to do.

Tried reformatting.  Same issues.

Tried on a different system.  Same issue.

Tried repartitioning it. Same issue.

So, it's going back to it's birthplace and hopefully it's replacement has a bigger appetite for data, and a better attention span.


If not, I'm calling Ray, Egon, Peter and Winston.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a MFG issue. Hope a replace works


And don't cross the beams


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

Yessssssss :EG:

I see my diabolical plan is working :mst: :EG:

DAMN!!!! I said that out loud...didn't I :uhyeah:


----------



## Razor (Aug 8, 2011)

Is at a WD Elements? I've read a lot of reviews of stuff like that happening with them. Didn't stop me buying a 1TB one though!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a MyBook.   Reviews I read on it were really good at the time.

I got an RMA, shipping it back soon as I finish the deep format of 0's and 1's.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's a MyBook. Reviews I read on it were really good at the time.
> 
> I got an RMA, shipping it back soon as I finish the deep format of 0's and 1's.



DBAN - Darik's Boot And Nuke :EG:


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've come to the conclusion my house is haunted.
> 
> My new WD 1.5TG drive has begun to 'unplug' at random.   I'll be 5 ft from the computer,_ *not a cat in sight* _when 'poof' on the screen will appear the notice that the drive has been improperly disconnected.



:rofl:


----------

